# bridge-masters track cleaning car



## greyhound

Hi
Has anyone out there used the 
bridge-masters track cleaning car
Does it do a
good job, or is there something
better.
Thank you,Greyhound


----------



## altterrain

Al Kramer (former owner of SanVal) sells a similar one on eBay that you attach to your own car - http://cgi.ebay.com/BRITE-BLOK-G-SCALE-TRACK-CLEANER-THE-VERY-BEST-MADE_W0QQitemZ110335682188QQihZ001QQc

I run on stainless steel so not a lot of cleaning to do but I use an Aristo track cleaning car sort of (works fine). I didn't care for the car itself so I put the cleaning pad on my bobber caboose and turned the car into by boxcab diesel - 










-Brian


----------

